

Count the errors, chemistry edition - alter8
http://www.howtospotapsychopath.com/2012/08/14/count-the-errors-chemistry-edition/

======
tptacek
"Blamed for death of Pope Clement II in 1047" may be the best warning label
I've ever read.

